# LGB stainz locomotive2010 / 994607 locomotive smoke stacks



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi 
First may i introduce myself. My name is Stephen garrett. And I am from Tyne and Wear England. As I am quite new to LGB, I am very pleased I have come across your forum. MY first question ( of many probely).I have two stainz locomotives and locomotive No 994607. None of have smoke stacks. Would it be possible for anyone to advise of smoke stack types and fittinig instructions. Hope someone can be of help.

With thanks
Steve


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Steve,

The LGB stacks are moulded to a long rod with a threaded end.   They  affix with a single nut.   Lgb had sold them as replaceable parts.

You may find one on an internet auction site if you enter the terms schornstein, or kobelschornstein, or dampfentwickler.

It should be possible to fabricate a 2010-style straight stack.

good luck

TL


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Some Stainz locos do not have the type of stack mentioned. There are three types that I know of. First is the type mentioned in the last post. Of this type, there are two variations. One has an active smoke unit fitted into the stack that is not removable. This stack has a black top section and silver lower section with a nut on the threaded bottom end. This type of stack is turned on and off via metal "lever" that is mounted on the underside of the loco. When the lever is turned so that it makes contact with the metal button on the bottom of the stack, you get smoke. These can still be found on Ebay. They come as the stack alone, or as a kit that includes a piece of wire some screws and the metal lever. These are used for converting a non smoker into a smoker. 

The second variation of the straight through stack does not have a smoke unit inside. Instead the entire stack, the part you see above the boiler, and the part hidden inside are one plastic casting. This type also has a nut on the bottom end. However this nut is larger than the nut used on the smoking stack, and thus are not interchangeable. 

There is a third type. This one has a nut located inside the boiler. The loco must be dismantled in order to install or remove this type of stack. this stack is also a non smoker, but can be fitted with a smoke unit. I know that Stainz loco with the number 3 on the side of the cab have this type of stack. 

There may be more variations than what I mentioned, but these are the ones I have had experience with.


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Tom,
Will have a look and let you know what happens
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Dan,
Will have a look. And let you know how I get on. My engines have a number 2 on the side if that makes the mud any clearer.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

It is important to distinguish between the term smokestack and smoke unit, the latter being a smoke generator which on some engines is found inside the stack, and which is generally a replaceble part. 

The Stainz 2 is a great engine. I know that the older versions with the metal valve gear were great runners.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Here is what happens when a young student with a camera meets a Stainz 2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGlw8bcYNlA


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The older Stainz locos have a molded #2 on the cab sides. While the newer ones have a decal #2. The difference is that the smoke unit can be switched off. not so on the newer locos. LGB claimed that running the loco with the smoke unit empty would not damage the smoke unit. I can believe that, only because even filled, half way as per instructions, very, very little smoke is produced. These smoke units are rated at 18 volts. At 18 volts the only thing keeping the loco on the track is a lack of wings!


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Dan,
Thanks for your responce. My loco's are of the new type with decal number two. I have sorced a funnel smoke stack (part number lgb65203). Do you know if this would work

. If so could you supply me with tips or instructions.on fitting.

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Good Day Steve,
Sorry for the delay, but I was having too much fun with my trains this weekend, and didn't check some of my posts. 
If I am not mistaken, the stack you have is the one that does not go all the way through to the bottom of the loco. In that case you will need to remove the motor block from the loco. Start by removing the two hex head screws on each side of the loco, that hold the valve gear in place. They are the tiny screws above the wheels, along the running boards. Put them in a safe place! Next, remove the couplers and "cow catchers". This will allow easier access to the two screws that hold the motor block to the chassis. Once you have the motor block removed, be careful as there are still wires present that run up into the loco cab for lights etc., look at the top of the motor block. You will see two unused pins sticking straight up at you. These pins carry track voltage. Insert the two smoke unit leads onto these pins. Now, put it all back together and have fun! 
If you have any questions at all please post or email me.


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Dan, 
Thanks for that load of advice. I have ordered smoke stack and will let you know how I get on. When it arrive's. Thanks again 

Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the LGB 2010 instructions for adding the stack with the nut on the bottom. 

For clarity I did not resize the image as it would be very poor if reduced. 

Copper/brass stock to the hole for the stack and the yellow wire to the motor block for the pseudo switch on the bottom.


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/2010_3Smoke.PDF 

Copy and paste this into your browser.


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Dan, 
Guess who has ordered the wrong smoke stack ? The one I have got is lgg part no 65203. The one that goes right through the engine. would you have any idea of part number for the type you mensioned in last corasponndence. Thaks for advice on removing engine block. I have managed that no problem.

Thanks again

steve


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Don't feel bad Steve. Lately it seems that every other thing I do is a mistake! The 18 volt smoke unit that is usually used to add smoke to a newer Stainz is in the link below; 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-65213-Smoke....m20.l1116


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi Dan,
Thanks again. do you relise I might become a pest ?


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

There is no such thing as a pest in this hobby.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

65553 is the 24 volt version of the 65803 for DCC/MTS operations.


----------



## robtom (Jul 15, 2009)

*Hi Dan,*
At last I have two smoker's. With thanks to royal mail and my incompetence. It has taken over a month. By the way you were right about the newer stainz loco's. I would have got a better result if I had popped a ciggerette down the smoke stack.But never mind. Whilst waiting I have aquired a zillertal loco and a spreewald. They both smoke more than me. Hence the stainz are going up for sale.What is about this hobby that dissconects your brain from your money ? . Thanks for your's and evertone else's help. no doubt I will have annother problem soon.


Thank's again

Steve


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats great Rob. 
I posted a question to that effect some time ago. I thought of putting something like a punk or wick in the stack. I think most respondents thought that I was joking. The Zillertal and Spreewald locos are very nice pieces of equipment. I am particularly fond of the Spreewald. As for the brain/money question, I have had that disease for over thirty years, without a cure in sight.


----------

